# Mathion: Book one of the mavonduri trilogy



## MAVONDURI (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok I've been here for a couple of days, so I hope this isn't considered spamming since it IS Tolkien inspired.

I've recently self-published my debut novel online (January 3rd in fact). I've been working on it for seven years, and it all began back in 9th grade when I came across a copy of Lord of the Rings. I was astounded not just by the story but the appendices were so rich and detailed. As a history buff I can appreciate the detail put into any work, and I wanted more books like that. The challenge was having to write one. 
This is a book written by a Tolkien fan, for Tolkien fans, and its something I wanted to bring to you all. I hope you enjoy it. You can read the first 20% free right here, at Smashwords. Take a look, tell me what you think. Thanks everyone! :*up


----------



## MAVONDURI (Feb 11, 2011)

I see some of you have taken a look at the thread and book, but I'd like to know what you think of it? I'm sure there have to be a few critics in these forums!

Take a look at the reviews, and if you agree/disagree with them, tell me..thanks guys! http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Mathion/Jeff-Shanley/e/2940011986383/?itm=1&USRI=mathion#TABS


----------



## MAVONDURI (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey guys, just wanted to let you know that I have a very important, exclusive interview on Twitter today at 4pm EST. If you have a Twitter account you can watch it as it happens LIVE by visiting the #emlyn hashtag, or follow me @Mavonduri..I will be taking viewer questions as well. I hope to see some of you there!


----------

